# Rabies waiver denied!



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Urgh, you must be livid!
Any chance that your Vet would squirt most of it down the drain before administering?
Or you know, sometimes if they put the needle in wrong, it can pop out through the skin, and most of the vaccine squirts out. I saw that happen with one of my girls a long time ago, but the vet said that he was sure I was wrong 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

That is very annoying! But is there someone in California who actually checks / enforces rabies vaccines? The only time I have ever had to produce proof of vaccination is at the border.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

That's government for ya. I'm sorry that things always seem to be complicated.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I guess I could ask, but let's hope the appeals process works. I wish it was something I could get a news reporter interested in, but in this area there is just too much other stuff going on to leave room for "human interest" stories.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Very frustrating that some common sense can't be applied by authorities to balance the need to protect from rabies and the best interest of the dog. 

If it were me, I would go ahead and skip the rabies vaccine regardless of whether I was able to get a waiver. Actually, health waivers aren't granted at all in my state.

The good news is that if she was vaccinated last year, you have two more years until you need to worry about being illegal.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh and yes they check! They come to the door yearly and when the dogs bark they ask to see the dogs and all certificates. If they are not licensed there is a hefty fine.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

CM- because last year was her first rabies vaccine, in California they will only do a one year vaccine. She is due NOW for her 3 year vaccine.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I was going to say, just skip it. But they come door to door?????!!!!! Do they make an appointment? I wonder if it would help to move somewhere else. I wouldn't let _*"them"*_ put my dog's life at risk.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

n2mischief, i hope the voice of reason can prevail. it's so sad that so many people have gamed the system in so many areas that bureaucracies become filled with hardasses who are unable to really look at individual circumstances. waivers exist. so someone reasonable was involved in creating the law. any chance you could appeal to any of those involved in that part of the process rather than just those administering the law?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

They do the same thing here. They go door to door and knock. If they hear dogs they wright a citation for licensing and the dog has to have a rabies cert to license them. If your vet is understanding of her condition will he not just right up the certificate for you? It's just a paper trail that they need and there is no way to prove that she did or didn't actually get the vaccine. It's just that lot number of the vaccine vial and the vet signature that really is needed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

N2Mischief said:


> Oh and yes they check! They come to the door yearly and when the dogs bark they ask to see the dogs and all certificates. If they are not licensed there is a hefty fine.


Whaaaat?!!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

No, no appointments, just a surprise visit! Gotta love em!

I am going to email Dr. Dodds if the email is denied. She heads up the Rabies Challenge I believe. 

I will figure out something. I don't want to move, we have lived in this house for 20 years. It is where my kids grew up and I love my neighbors!


----------



## PoodleDuo (Jun 14, 2014)

That's crazy.....I'm so Sorry they denied it... can you borrow a friend's dog that looks like her and pass it off? Haha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh no! I can't believe how unfeeling that is! I would think with your Vet telling them it was life threatning, they would permit the wavier! I agree Poodlecrazy though, it's only a paper trail, so if it does get denied again, I'd BEG my Vet to just sign off on the certificate.....& I don't think he would exactly risk his license in this case as, as of 2012 only 1domestic dog and 1 domestic cat have contracted rabies in Calif.....and I don't think Misha would be in contact with wild bats, skunks,foxes or any other wild animal that may be infected!!!!!! SO UNFAIR!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

What about titer testing? I'd debark your dog and stuff her in a closet if someone comes. And if they still hear her, tell them your dog sitting. It's your Aunt Millie's dog from some other place. The intrusiveness is outrageous!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Ya, they don't accept titer testing for rabies in California, already checked. Emilio barks but Misha doesn't. Pablo was the worst, if you told him to be quiet he barked more. Emilio will be quiet as soon as I tell him.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh, I've been concerned regarding future shots for my girl, she has a compromised immune system. I can't understand the government not accepting the vet's recommendation. Is there a county board that governs this...maybe asking to state your case at a board meeting might help. Sorry. The only that seems to care here are the vets. I had to get Noel up to date on shots before they would spay her...and two months later she's sick. Go figure.


----------



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

*rabies?*

You should be able to have your dog titre tested. You might also look at a different manufacture or the rabies vaccine and you might want a different vet.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

My vet is wonderful, very very supportive of not giving the vaccine. He personally called me at home today 3 times. In California they do not accept titer testing for Rabies.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

I hope your vet will agree to sign off on the vaccine. If not then I agree. . . hide Misha if they come to your door and let them see the other two dogs. Do what ever you have to in order to protect your fur-baby! This is completely outrageous. Doesn't the government have better things to do???


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> If your vet is understanding of her condition will he not just right up the certificate for you? It's just a paper trail that they need and there is no way to prove that she did or didn't actually get the vaccine. It's just that lot number of the vaccine vial and the vet signature that really is needed.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 God, I really hope a vet would not do this. Has horrible as it is that this dog is still having a life threatening reaction to the vaccine, it would be far worse for her to get rabies and a person not be treated because the paper trail says that she has been vaccinated! I get taking the risk to not vaccinate your dog and understanding in that risk that your dog may need to euthanized and biopsied if a bite does occur, but to fabricate paperwork to a criminal degree is a way, way, bigger deal.



> I don't think he would exactly risk his license in this case as, as of 2012 only 1domestic dog and 1 domestic cat have contracted rabies in Calif


MollyMuiMu, I may be misunderstand what you are saying, but please double check your facts. Here are California rabies statistics:
Reported Animal Rabies

In 2013, there was one reported dog and cat in California (which theoretically has mandatory vaccination), and 145 bats, which can inhabit homes, crawl spaces, backyard trees, are often only seen when sick and have extremely small teeth (no evidence of a bit if say your pup gets nicked by a 1" long bat under the shrubs in your backyard). In 2011 their were two dogs, and 2010 there was one. In 2011 one of the few people to ever survive rabies without a vaccine was a young girl from California believed to have been exposed via a cat. It was a long, horrible journey and their are plenty of articles if you want a bit more human interest, but here are the technical details:

Recovery of a Patient from Clinical Rabies — California, 2011

If they had know that she had potentially been exposed to rabies she could have had a very painful set of shots and not almost died. FYI, she is one of only three people to have survived rabies in the US without a vaccine. Mandatory rabies is no joke, it saves human lives (about 100 a year in the US).

That said, the risk of rabies is very low, and the state of California does not do random checks, so it is clearly a local municipality. One option may be to register her out of the state with a friend or relative. Many Animal Controls accept that pets "visit" and allow a period when a valid license from another municipality is accepted. That would allow you some time to adjust if they do a spot check (ie she is visiting for a week and will be "leaving"). Additionally, the chance of them being able to tell that you have three dogs and have only registered two with the City by barking through the door is incredibly low, so if your other pups are registered and she is rarely out and about your risk is very low. You just need to be aware that there is still a risk that if she bites someone (unlikely) she may need to euthanized to confirm absence of rabies, but if you truly believe that the vaccine is life threatening to her you really have no other choice but to let her die now or take the risk of a very unlikely case later ( if she bites someone)?

I am very limited in my vaccination. I spread them out. I am deliberate about each one we choose to include, but I don't mess around with the once every 3 years rabies.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

It is not something I would ask him to risk his license for. I am very pro vaccine too. I believe dogs should be vaccinated, and titers run to see if boosters are needed. I follow Dr. Dodds protocol. I separate all my vaccines and the rabies is always given alone, in this case it was quite a few weeks after her distemper. My cats are all vaccinated and Pablo was up to date on everything. It is frustrating though. I am just hoping that everything is moot because they are going to approve the appeal. If not I will figure out something, there HAS to be something.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

If it was down to the life or quality of life of my babies I would be more than willing to do something criminal. I have been through these reactions with my girl and she was miserable, I would not and will not ever inflict that misery on her again no matter who asks or requires me to. She has been fully vaccinated for rabies and it has been proven the immunity lasts much longer than 3 years so I am not worried about her contracting it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> if it was down to the life or quality of life of my babies i would be more than willing to do something criminal. I have been through these reactions with my girl and she was miserable, i would not and will not ever inflict that misery on her again no matter who asks or requires me to. She has been fully vaccinated for rabies and it has been proven the immunity lasts much longer than 3 years so i am not worried about her contracting it.
> 
> 
> sent from petguide.com free app


ditto!


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> If it was down to the life or quality of life of my babies I would be more than willing to do something criminal. I have been through these reactions with my girl and she was miserable, I would not and will not ever inflict that misery on her again no matter who asks or requires me to. She has been fully vaccinated for rabies and it has been proven the immunity lasts much longer than 3 years so I am not worried about her contracting it.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


In that case, I am glad we have mandatory rabies laws, ethical vets, and a system that would either seize and quarantine or euthanize your unvaccinated dog to check for rabies so my child didn't have to go through a painful series of 21 rabies shots for 7 weeks after a bite (oddly enough the misery of humans is something that some of us tend to want to avoid inflicting as well). I'm not a huge fan of the nanny state, but sometimes I forget that there are people that truly value the comfort of their pets over the life of humans, and as a society we need to protect our children from those people. Sometimes it's about being responsible to protect the people that live around you, even if it causes discomfort to your pet.

Lucky for both of us, dog bites from unvaccinated dogs are relatively rare and we seldom have to have these types of conversations. I'm not going to start scaremongering over a longshot, clearly you know the risks and are willing to accept them.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Pluto said:


> In that case, I am glad we have mandatory rabies laws, ethical vets, and a system that would either seize and quarantine or euthanize your unvaccinated dog to check for rabies so my child didn't have to go through a painful series of 21 rabies shots for 7 weeks after a bite (oddly enough the misery of humans is something that some of us tend to want to avoid inflicting as well). I'm not a huge fan of the nanny state, but sometimes I forget that there are people that truly value the comfort of their pets over the life of humans, and as a society we need to protect our children from those people. Sometimes it's about being responsible to protect the people that live around you, even if it causes discomfort to your pet.
> 
> Lucky for both of us, dog bites from unvaccinated dogs are relatively rare and we seldom have to have these types of conversations. I'm not going to start scaremongering over a longshot, clearly you know the risks and are willing to accept them.



I am the type of person that values animals life over a human beings life. And no I really don't think it is logical to make these innocent souls suffer just because humans are selfish and scared something might happen. In a logical situation I would choose an animal over a human any day. That is just the person I am and I'm proud of it, and I let people know that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

When I was bitten by the unvaccinated Pitt Bull that killed my chihuahua Isabel, I was not made to suffer any vaccines. They quarantined the Pitt for 10 days. Misha has been vaccinated for rabies and from what I have read the immunity lasts for a minimum of 7 years. I just don't understand why they won't accept titers. If we ran titers and it showed she was immune then why in the world would they make her continue to suffer?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

N2Mischief said:


> When I was bitten by the unvaccinated Pitt Bull that killed my chihuahua Isabel, I was not made to suffer any vaccines. They quarantined the Pitt for 10 days. Misha has been vaccinated for rabies and from what I have read the immunity lasts for a minimum of 7 years. I just don't understand why they won't accept titers. If we ran titers and it showed she was immune then why in the world would they make her continue to suffer?


EXACTLY! It's not about putting a dog's comfort before a human's, Pluto. If a dog has been properly immunized for Rabies, immunity is going to last WELL longer than 3 years. So it is a shame that vaccination every 3 years is required without regard to individual immunity of the dog. Legally accepted titers for rabies would be a way to protect both humans and pets.


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

CharismaticMillie said:


> EXACTLY! It's not about putting a dog's comfort before a human's, Pluto. If a dog has been properly immunized for Rabies, immunity is going to last WELL longer than 3 years. So it is a shame that vaccination every 3 years is required without regard to individual immunity of the dog. Legally accepted titers for rabies would be a way to protect both humans and pets.


To be clear, my argument is not for the rabies vaccine in dogs with proven immunity, or even for vaccinating dogs with no immunity (which as far as we know could be the case here, because she is requesting a medical waiver not acceptance of titers). I have an issue with the recommendation to collude with a vet to criminally alter and fabricate paperwork risking the vets license but more so lying about an important issue (vaccination) in a life or death situation. In the very unlikely case that an unvaccinated dog with a falsified record does contract rabies and bites someone the appropriate medical care will not be given. As we have clarified the poster making this recommendation truly would rather see a human die then have her dog in discomfort, and I think that is an important distinction for anyone who supports that advice to really have thought out.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

This stinks. Haven't you had enough to deal with this week? I hope your appeal is approved. 

While I am happy that local government doesn't come around knocking on doors to check on licenses and vaccines I do think it is important to recognize and respect that this is a public health matter. If left unvaccinated an exposed person who contracts rabies will die with 100% certainty. I agree that it is highly unethical and potentially very dangerous to public health to falsify those records. The suggestions to N2Mischief to hide her dog or to try to otherwise dodge the law are dangerous and irresponsible. Thankfully she is smart enough to want to do things the right way

BTW the strains of rabies virus in bats have much lower transmissibility to people than do dog, cat, fox and skunk strains. There are generally only one or two cases of rabies per year in people exposed to it by bats. Vaccination of dogs has reduced rabies cases in humans from over 100 per year to well under ten cases per year since rabies immunization of dogs began in the 1940s.

N2Mischief is there a possibility of giving Misha an oral rabies immunization if the appeal fails? When rabid raccoons were detected in my town a few years ago oral vaccine laced baits were put out to immunize the local raccoon populations and I believe oral vaccines are placed out in areas that have large feral dog populations (such as in the Philippines).


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't think so LilyCD. In california it must be injected. We just had the bill passed a couple of years ago saying that waivers can be honored, but as far as I know and my vet as well, none has ever been approved. I think California is making people desperate and many of them will hide their dogs or falsify paperwork in order to save their dogs life. Pluto is right that this could potentially cause huge problems if the dog were ever to bite. "They" and I don't even know at this point who "they" are, need to pull their heads out of the sand and give people options. I am not suggesting the option to not vaccinate. But rather to allow titers, and oral forms of the vaccine if they work. I still don't understand the whole same dosage for a great dane as a 3 pound poodle. Backing people into a corner will cause them to act in ways they would never otherwise.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Sounds like it is time for all of you Californians to put on your lobbyist thinking caps and work on getting a sensible set of amendments to your current (seemingly well intentioned, but poorly thought through) rabies law. Being able to prove immunity with titers would seem like a very useful option for folks in your situation N2Mischief. I agree the single dose for all dogs seems ridiculous too.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

lily cd re said:


> Sounds like it is time for all of you Californians to put on your lobbyist thinking caps and work on getting a sensible set of amendments to your current (seemingly well intentioned, but poorly thought through) rabies law. Being able to prove immunity with titers would seem like a very useful option for folks in your situation N2Mischief. I agree the single dose for all dogs seems ridiculous too.


It's not just Californians. A titer is not a legal alternative to a rabies vaccine anywhere. California is lucky in that it is one of the states where a medical exemption law does exist. No such exemption exists in Missouri. That said, nobody comes a knockin' on your door here to check for rabies certs/reg. Your only concern if you choose to abstain from a rabies vaccine due to a pet's medical reasons is if you are reported to animal control for any reason, if your dog is impounded ever (ie gets lost), or if your dog bites. 

Even in states where legal exemptions exist, a dog is treated as unvaccinated in the event it is lost, impounded, or bites. The difference is that the owner is allowed to legally skip rabies vax.

http://www.rabieschallengefund.org/...ical-exemptions-in-lieu-of-rabies-vaccination

ETA: If you look at the various exemption laws, you can see how California is a difficult state to attain an exemption even though the law did pass.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I know that titers aren't accepted anywhere, but the intrusiveness of the "home visit" isn't something that happens in New York, so I wouldn't have the dilemma that N2M has right now. Thankfully neither Lily nor Peeves has ever had an adverse reaction to a vaccine, but I had a Maine **** cat that did. Thankfully she was in indoor only girl and we didn't ever boost her rabies. She did have a big note in her records not to inject her with anything though. She probably would have had a granuloma form from an injection of saline, she was so sensitized. 

Thanks for the link CM. I will have to check further on our statute regarding vaccine waivers (like find out if anyone actually can get one here) later when I have some more time. In the meantime I think since there seems to be an obvious problem with people trying to falsify records and hide dogs that maybe your state is a place to start to get some amendments that could serve as models elsewhere.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

My state has thus far refused to pass a rabies exemption law.

Are people really trying to falsify records? I would think it would be difficult to do so, easy to get caught, and I can't imagine any veterinarian worth a grain of salt so blatantly risking their license.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

Good link and cause to support. Duration of Immunity Study for Rabies Vaccine - Rabies Challenge Fund


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Love the goal of the Rabies Challenge to put a clause in the existing rabies laws to accept titers.............I can live with that!!!! Go Dr. Dodds and all her compatriots!!!!
SAYS DR DODDS:
"After completion of the peer-review process, it is our hope that this data will establish the world's first canine rabies titer standard.
If this data is further verified by challenge, it will provide a solid scientific base enabling states to incorporate titer clauses into their existing laws."


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

if i am remembering correctly (too lazy to look it up right now), vets generally support existing laws re rabies vaccinations straight down the line without much deviation. not that they don't know about titring. but their professional organizations are very conservative. 

this is one reason i think n2mischief would be better served if she could identify any of those involved in writing the california law. the fact that a waiver is part of the law is actually somewhat remarkable. (of course, the face that it is not used, is typical.) someone somewhere had a lot of clout to get that waiver in despite the knee jerk reactions out there. maybe it was dr. dodds; if so, great. but she didn't do it alone. she had to have had the help of a key player on the committee creating the legislation involved. that's the go-to person.


----------



## LovingCleo (Jun 16, 2014)

I have a question about rabies and the vaccine. 

Many dog owners go to work and allow their dogs to stay in a fenced back yard. If a vaccinated dog came in contact with, say a bat, and sustained a bite too little to be noticed, is that dog protected?

What about if you have a vaccinated dog that is bit by a wild animal? Are they safe?

I ask because something very heartbreaking happened to my heart dog in 2004. I adopted a retired racing greyhound. She was my heart dog; I just loved her! She was gentle and loving. In a lot of ways, Cleo reminds me of Timbers.

Timbers escaped an invisible fence and was gone a few hours. When she returned, I saw a puncture wound on her back thigh. The day before, the neighbors dachshund attacked her, so that wound could have come from that incident. However, I was unable to tell DHEC for certain if the wound was from the neighbors dog or if she was possibly bit by a wild animal during those 2 hours she was gone. 

My mistake was calling DHEC in the first place. I had not heard back from DHEC in a couple hours so I got Timbers in to the vet. I explained the same to him. He simply gave her a booster and that was that - said she was fine.

I got home and DHEC called and said: Because she could have been bit by a wild animal, she must be quarantined for 45 days in a cage within a cage outside of your home. ???? :argh: I told them, "But she is vaccinated! WHY?" Basically they told me "just in case". 

I went back to the vet and he said I should have never called DHEC. He said that 45 day quarantine would be cruel and would most likely kill her. It was late summer and I live in the south. He advised to put her down. 

Now tell me - WHY do we give our dogs rabies vaccinations and when if they are (or possibly) bit by a wild animal, that vaccine means nothing to the county? 

Can anyone explain? It's been many years and I'm still upset about it.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Wow I can't believe they really go door to door... just seems like a lot of work. That doesn't happen in Maryland... I'm glad because I don't give the vaccine to my indoor only cats. No use!


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

LovingCleo, I am so sorry you lost Timbers this way.

My own work touched a great deal on public health in developing countries and taught me quite a lot about vaccinations. The thing is, that a main public health reason we immunise (ourselves, our children, our pets) has to do with decreasing the prevalence of that disease in the population. At a population level high levels of immunisation are very effective at cutting the spread of the disease. If less of the disease is circulating, each individual gets some protection from that. But at the individual level (person, dog, cat) no vaccine is 100% effective. So if we get vaccines against the flu, or shingles, we are much less likely to get it but it is not absolutely sure. But if we are less likely to get it, we are less likely to spread it, and overall fewer people will get it, and so on. It really is a community-oriented action to get vaccinated.

Now if some people refuse to get a vaccine for religious or any reasons, that makes it more likely that the disease will circulate and _even infect some percent of those who were vaccinated_. The more people that refuse, the more likely it is that both they and others will get the disease. That's why for example there's measles in some parts of the US now, much more than for many years.

So yes, we get our dogs their shots, but a main reason the rabies vaccine is mandatory is to limit the overall spread of the disease.

But because vaccines are not infallibly effective at the individual level, it is actually logical (I am not for a minute saying it was the right course of action) from a public health point of view for the authorities to insist on such an extreme course of action for Timbers. Rabies is not to be messed with, and it sounds like the authorities found a sure-fire but cruel solution. If there ever was a case for titre testing to be done this is one, as is Misha's.

N2Mischief, I sure hope the appeal works. Or that some other solution acknowledging that Misha is an indoor creature, can be found. I think patk's suggestion is great. Good luck and keep us posted please!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

thanks for making the point about measles and the notable increase in the same in some areas due to optional vaccinations. i don't know anything about disease vectors, but i think we are watching one lesson on that subject play out right now. some who have refused to vaccinate their children are now protesting not being able to participate in certain activities in the very area where there have been outbreaks. imo, this is pretty careless of everyone else's welfare. we human beings can be so exasperating!

anyway, just don't want to lose sight of the fact that in n2mischief's case, her dog has been vaccinated once and reacted badly, which is why she wants to avoid revaccination. on top of that, though, and more to the point, blood titring is an available option, which it isn't in persons or dogs that have never been vaccinated. i don't see much use in scientific advances if we don't learn how to use them to maximum benefit. i hope we can get there for mischief's sake.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Ya know. I had no idea my city required registration tag for dogs. I saw on the city website when I was looking up info the other day. We bring down the proof of immunization s and they give us a tag. I guess they will have 4 tags on collar now. I've never had a knock at the door. :/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

marialydia thank you for drawing the analogy between rabies immunization and human immunization requirements. Your explanation of the principle of "herd immunity" was something I had left out earlier as well.

It is important to note that just because a disease becomes rare in a population you cannot assume it is ok not to immunize. Not only measles, but whooping cough and diphtheria are also experiencing new and significant outbreaks because of failure to immunize children in the US. 

There is only one human disease that has been entirely eradicated in nature for which we no longer immunize (since the 1970s) and that is small pox which had no nonhuman reservoirs. There is another disease that we were almost there with and that is polio. Sadly the Syrian civil war and kidnappings and killings of vaccine workers in Pakistan have allowed for new outbreaks of polio and slowed progress towards eradication.

We will never eradicate rabies since it can be found in all mammals. Therefore maintenance and adherence on our parts to immunization requirements can keep it rare in humans and our companion animals though. Adding a standard for proving immunity through titration seems to be a very logical way to solve N2Ms current dilemma.


----------



## LovingCleo (Jun 16, 2014)

marialydia, thank you for that explanation. I'm in complete agreement with you. 

My question is this: What if your dog is in the back yard and comes into contact with a down bat and sustains a bite so small it is never seen? Your dog has been regularly vaccinated also. Is there a risk to the family now?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Unless your dog acquires active rabies from the bat bite or you come in open contact with the bat saliva off your dog you are not at risk. By open contact I mean through a wound, mouth, nose or eyes. Additionally bat rabies has low transmission out of bats to other species. I also think that since many bats are small and nearly all have small insectivorous teeth that most dogs wouldn't be wounded by a bat bite in places where they had long coat. Poodles with shaved feet and face could be at risk on those spots, but I think you would notice it.


----------

